# Diabetes UK Adult Support weekends



## Munjeeta (Mar 15, 2009)

I applied for and have just been offered a place on a Diabetes UK adult support weekend in May. Just wondering really if anyone else is going on one/ has been on one and has any feedback?!


----------



## Sugar Pie (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, went on one of these weekends last November and had a fab time.  I met some great people and the health care team were very informative with up to date knowledge.  The days are fully packed and the acomodation and food were also good.  It is something I would recommend and probably do again in a few years time.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats on been offered the place, hope u really enjoy it.


----------



## Munjeeta (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks  I'm actually really looking forward to it.



Sugar Pie said:


> Hi, went on one of these weekends last November and had a fab time.  I met some great people and the health care team were very informative with up to date knowledge.  The days are fully packed and the acomodation and food were also good.  It is something I would recommend and probably do again in a few years time.



Sounds great - thank you for the reply. I think it'll be nice just to meet some more diabetics and actually spend some time discussing it properly.


----------

